# Smoked Butts on Traeger,  Controlled by PID



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

*Smoked some butts on the PID with Rock’s Stoker Interfaced Controlled Modified Traeger Smoker.

Needed to mix up some Mohunken Butt Rub.










Butts massaged with Mohunken Butt Rub and Mustard.





Smoker pre-warmed to 200.



*


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

*All control systems ready and broadcasting on the Wifi.





Shot them butts up using a sterilized injector loaded with ham hock and apple juice.





Ready too pull, wrap in foil and towels and rest for two hours.





Bone pulled out slick as a whistle.





Smoky, tasty and moist.





Sweetie vac bagged the chopped and pulled pork for the freezer.









Here is the log of the cook.  Sorry the lines are a little jagged.  I forget to clean the temp probes.



*


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 13, 2012)

To say I am jealous is an understatement.

Looks great (as always).  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2012)

Fascinating, SS!  Looks wonderful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2012)

More than the pulled pork, I want your gear!  Techno-Q!


----------



## chopper (Jul 14, 2012)

Some people have all the fun toys!    they look wonderful. I can almost smell them. Yum.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2012)

wow.

just wow!

a printout of your rubbed and smokey butt? the last time i saw that done was when the copier broke...

but seriously, wow.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> wow.
> 
> just wow!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking Good rght there!


----------

